# Autism?



## Yenrabaa (Aug 27, 2009)

So I have worked with alot of autistic children in my past, my 6 year old cawk Maverick screams all the time. He dosn't know how to whistle, (i have tried all 6 years to get him to whistle and so has his room mate Daz), when i bought him from the pet store, they told me they would sell him to me for half price because he screamed all the time. He was only out of his egg for a little over 3 weeks when I took him home. Any ideas of what might be going on with him? He is a happy bird, but just screams. He also loves to head bang to heavy metal, its hillarious


----------

